# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Të rejat më të fundit për komunitetin shqiptar në Angli

## Shijaksi-London

Londër, valë protestash në Qendrën e Dëbimeve

Pas raportit për keqtrajtim, revoltohen azilantët, shumë prej të cilëve shqiptarë në prag të dëbimit 

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Kushtet e këqija, përfshirë trajtimin e keq nga personeli, shkaktuan revolta të dhunshme në një nga qendrat më të mëdha të grumbullimit të azilantëve, përpara dëbimit nga Anglia. 482 azilantë, mes tyre edhe shqiptarë që mbahen të mbyllur në një qendër detencioni në perëndim të Londrës, kanë protestuar dje, duke kërkuar lirimin nga kjo qendër. Shkak i revoltës në qendrën "Harmondsworth" pranë aeroportit "Hithrow" ishte publikimi i një raporti nga Drejtoria e Burgjeve. Në të thuhet se, kushtet e jetesës në këtë qendër janë të këqija, duke ngritur njëkohësisht shqetësimin mbi marrëdhëniet aspak të mira midis personelit dhe azilantëve, në pritje të shqyrtimit të kërkesave për azil apo për tu dëbuar. 

Kryeinspektorja e burgjeve britanike, Anne Owers, e cila kreu inspektimin e qendrës, tha se raporti i hartuar ishte më i dobëti në të gjithë karrierën e saj. Kaq ka mjaftuar që azilantët të ngrihen në një revoltë të dhunshme, duke shkatërruar qendrën. "Jemi të pashpresë. Duam të dalim që këtu. Jemi të frikësuar", tha për "Sky News" Solomon Gordon, një nga të mbyllurit në këtë qendër. Tim Pinch i Këshillit të Azilantëve në Londër e ka cilësuar qendrën si një burg ku mbahen njerëz që nuk kanë kryer ndonjë krim. "Personat që mbyllen në këtë qendër pësojnë një demoralizim njerëzor", tha ai. Një burim nga Drejtoria e Emigracionit pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme tha se në qendrën "Harmondsworth" ndodhet një grup i konsiderueshëm shqiptarësh, të cilët presin riatdhesimin. 

Ndërkohë, zyra e shtypit pranë "Home Office", e kontaktuar përmes telefonit, tha se nuk mund të jepte numrin e saktë të shtetasve shqiptarë në këtë qendër, pasi ndryshon nga dita në ditë. Zyra e shtypit nuk e mohoi prezencën e shqiptarëve të përfshirë në revoltë. Numri i shqiptarëve, me azile të refuzuara dhe që dëbohen nga Anglia është gjithnjë në rritje. Në tremujorin e tretë të këtij viti, autoritetet e emigracionit kanë dëbuar 545 shqiptarë.

----------


## DeuS

Sa prej ketyre hallexhijve te shkrete ke marr ne qafe per te arritur ate pay-rise te fundit, dude? 

Keto dite po bejne raprezalje te madhe, degjova. Ca rob qe i njihja i kishin kap me rrjet e direkt gati per tu kthy...

Cfare proteste bere ti Meti, ndaj kesaj fushate te padrejte? Apo kjo eshte thjeshte nje plus per ty, per te mbushur gazeten?

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> Sa prej ketyre hallexhijve te shkrete ke marr ne qafe per te arritur ate pay-rise te fundit, dude? 
> 
> Keto dite po bejne raprezalje te madhe, degjova. Ca rob qe i njihja i kishin kap me rrjet e direkt gati per tu kthy...
> 
> Cfare proteste bere ti Meti, ndaj kesaj fushate te padrejte? Apo kjo eshte thjeshte nje plus per ty, per te mbushur gazeten?



Deus une kam detyre te informoj dhe jo te protestoj pasi nuk jam ndonje shoqate apo organizem qe te organizoj protesta.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Britanikja martohet me shqiptarin qe biresoi

Nga Londra 
Muhamed Veliu
Korrespondent i Top-Channel

Të martohesh me një djalë që ti e ke birësuar më parë. 
Ngjarja e radhë po aq  e çuditeshme ka ndodhur në një qytet të  Welsit.
Protagonistë të saj janë  një 34 vjecare nga qyteti jugor Ebbv Well  i Wellstit dhe një emigrant shqiptar.
Xhulia Gregg  planifikon të martohet me shqiptarin Krenar Lleshi të cilin e birësoi kur ai ishte 14vjec. Shqiptari tani 21 vjec, mbërriti në Angli si emigrant i fshehur në një kamion.
Disa ditë më parë Xhulia dhe Krenari ka festuar lindjen e vajzës së tyre të cilën e kanë quajtur  Hattie.
Gruaja nga Wellsi   nisi romancën e dashurisë me shqiptarin pasi u nda nga bashkëshorti i saj.
 E di që banorët lokalë kanë lëshuar thashetheme të ndryshme për ne, por ne jeni dy prindër të lumtur është shprehur ajo.
Krenar Lleshi i cili rrezikohej të dëbohej nga Wellsi mundi të fitonte lejeqëndrimi provizonale falë lidhjes së tij me gruan që e birësoi.
Një shok i Lleshit ka sqarur detajet e kësaj dashurie të rallë duke thënë se ai u dashurua me Xhulian që kur ishte 19 vjec. Mbase shumë njerëz do ta cilësojnë këtë si një lidhje të cuditëshme. Fillimisht Xhulia ishte nëna që birësi krenarin, por dicka e brendëshme lindi mes tyre.
Ajo u mundua tja ndalonte vetes një gjë të tillë, por dashira e mundi.
Vellë Lleshi që punon si hidraulik është shprehur se Jam shumë i lumtur që jam i fejuar me Xhulian dhe ne tani kemi një vajzë.
Ngjarja është raportur gjerësisht nga mediat në Wellc madje historia e tyre është pasqyruar në gazetën më të madhe angleze The Sun si dhe ne faqen online të BBC-se.

----------


## goldian

o shqiptare more shqiptare
ne gjithe boten te papare

----------


## D&G Feminine

Kush eshte kjo ajo regjisorja qe ka pas nje teme tjeter ne forum?

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Rrëfimi i ish-ambasadorit të parë shqiptar në Britani dhe "mbyllja" e selisë diplomatike në 97-ën 

Qesku: Pse kërkova azil në Londër 

Më kërcënuan: Me ty nuk kemi punë, por fëmijët do ti zhdukim te stacioni Viktoria"

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Kërkesa e azilit në Britaninë e Madhe nga ish-ambasadori Pavli Qesku dhe sekretari i parë i kësaj ambasade, Rudolf Marku, në shtator 1997, është një ngjarje që nuk ka kaluar pa lënë gjurmë në komunitetin shqiptar në Britani. Atë kohë, madje dhe sot, ka variante të ndryshme përse diplomatët u shtynë drejt një veprimi të tillë. Sipas një shqiptari në Londër, që dëshiroi të mbetet anonim, diplomatët shqiptarë e braktisën detyrën, madje shoferi i ambasadës i dorëzoi çelësat e ambasadës në zyrat e "Skotland Jard". Por cila është e vërteta, sipas njërit prej dy diplomatëve, pikërisht e ish-ambasadorit Qesku? Pas një bisede telefonike ai pranoi të flasë ekskluzivisht për "Shqip" mbi këtë çështje, që mbase edhe vetë ai tani mund ta ketë quajtur "të mbyllur".

Rrëfimi

Është hera e parë që Pavli Qesku pranon të intervistohet nga një gazetar për këtë çështje. Në ndërgjegjen e tij ky veprim dhe moskthimi në Shqipëri janë më se të justifikuara. Ish-ambasadorin e takojmë në shtëpinë e tij. Biseda fillon natyrshëm. Qesku që në fillim të lë përshtypjen se diçka e ka ngacmuar të flasë. "Vuaj nga zemra", thotë ai. Më tej, thotë se historitë që qarkullojnë në komunitetin shqiptar në Londër dhe të botuara në shtyp për mbylljen e ambasadës nuk janë të sakta. Qesku ngjitet në studion e tij dhe kthehet në dhomën e pritjes, ku qëndrojnë të varura disa piktura me pamje nga Shqipëria. Kthehet me një dosje në dorë. Preferon në flasë me gjuhën e fakteve dhe dokumenteve. "Unë nuk jam larguar nga ambasada, duke braktisur postin apo duke e kyçur atë, e aq më pak duke dorëzuar çelësat në Skotland Jard. Dorëzimi është bërë me dokumentacion të plotë", fillon të rrëfejë shtruar ish-ambasadori.

Në morinë e dokumenteve në atë dosje është një shkresë ku i kërkohet bankës "Barclays" mospasje të drejtë firme nga Qesku për çdo lloj veprimi. Shkresa mban datën 24 shtator 1997, që është pikërisht edhe data kur ai la këtë detyrë. "Ambasada nuk është mbyllur pas largimit", thotë ai. Në të ka vazhduar të punojë edhe për disa javë zoti Fillatki Pirro, në atë kohë sekretar i ambasadës. "Të gjitha veprimet që ndërmora për dorëzimin e detyrës i janë përcjellë një më një Ministrisë së Jashtme dhe ministrit të atëhershëm Paskal Milo. Madje mund tju them se një kopje e akt-dorëzimit është lënë në arkivin e ambasadës", tregon Qesku.

Kërcënimi

Për cilindo diplomat që do të kërkonte azil, duhet të kishte një arsye të fortë. E tillë duket se ishte edhe për ish-ambasadorin shqiptar. Ai i kujton me një ndjenjë ndrydhjeje ato ditë, kur u detyrua të marrë një vendim të tillë. Thotë prerë: "Më kërcënuan jetën e fëmijëve". Po pse pikërisht diplomatët e Londrës do të bëheshin objekt kërcënimesh, ndërkohë që nuk është mësuar deri më sot ndonjë kërcënim i ngjashëm atë kohë i kolegëve të Qeskut në botë? Qesku thotë se ai nuk dëshiron ta përgjithësojë çështjen. 

"Kam marrë kërcënime dy herë. Bisedat janë të regjistruara. Njëri nga personat fliste me dialekt shkodran dhe tjetri me dialekt vlonjat. Ka qenë e shtunë paradite kur mora kërcënimin e parë. Për këto është njoftuar skuadra speciale për ruajtjen e trupit diplomatik. Ata kanë një kopje të kërcënimeve dhe nga hetimet e tyre është lokalizuar vendi nga janë bërë telefonatat, diku në zonën e quajtur Bejsuotër (Bayswater), në qendër të Londrës, në prill 1997".

Kanë qenë djali dhe vajza e Qeskut që janë zgjedhur si objekt kërcënimi. "Me ty nuk kemi punë, por fëmijët do ti zhdukim te stacioni Viktoria", rikujton ai atë moment që padyshim duhet të ketë qenë njëri nga më të vështirët në jetë. Kjo ngjarje për familjen e tij do të krijonte një gjendje stresi dhe ankthi. Ai thotë: "Çoja mendjen kudo, por nuk mund ti vendosja dot pikat mbi i se kush ishin kërcënuesit". Në ato kushte, ambasadori i parë i Shqipërisë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar do ti drejtohej Ministrisë së Brendshme britanike (Home Office) për të kërkuar azil. Procedurat e azilit do të zgjasnin 18 muaj. "Azili mu garantua vetëm pasi Ministria e Brendshme vërtetoi se pretendimet e mia ishin të drejta", thotë Qesku, duke mbyllur këtë kapitull të diskutuar gjatë atë kohë në komunitetin shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe, mbase shumë më pak nga diplomacia shqiptare, për vetë kohën kur ndodhi ngjarja dhe periudhën që po kalonte Shqipëria pas falimentimit të skemave piramidale dhe trazirave të dhunshme që përfshinë vendin. 








© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Angli, furtunë arrestimesh për "wanted" shqiptar

Pas vizitës së kryeprokurorit Sollaku në Londër, Scotland Yard nis ekzekutimin e fletë-arresteve

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Duket se viti 2007 nuk do të jetë aspak i mbarë për ata shqiptarë që kanë llogari të hapura me drejtësinë e vendit të tyre dhe që fshihen në Britaninë e Madhe. Në harkun kohor të dy javëve, skuadra e ekstradimeve në Scotland Yard ka mundur me sukses të identifikojë e arrestojë dy shtetas shqiptarë, që kërkoheshin nga Interpol-Tirana. Siç edhe gazeta "Shqip" paralajmëroi disa kohë më parë në faqet e saj, kjo "furtunë" arrestimesh ndodh pasi kryeprokurori Theodhori Sollaku i dorëzoi homologut të tij britanik njëqind fletarreste për shtetasit shqiptarë, që besohet se nën identitete të rreme fshihen në Angli. 

Mësohet se skuadra e ekstradimeve në Scotland Yard ka nisur një operacion, ku në qendër të tij janë vënë shtetasit shqiptarë që i fshihen drejtësisë në Britani. Në këtë operacion po marrin pjesë dhe dy oficerë shqiptarë, të ardhur nga Tirana për të koordinuar veprimet me kolegët e tyre anglezë. Ky fakt i është pohuar gazetës "Shqip" nga burime të komunitetit shqiptar në Londër. Gjatë një operacioni policor në veri të kryeqytetit britanik, ku kërkohej një eksponent i bandës së Tan Kateshit, krahas oficerëve të Scotland Yard ishin dhe dy shqiptarë. Ata intervistuan personat shqiptarë që ndodheshin në adresën, ku mendohej se strehohej i kërkuari nga Elbasani. Një zëdhënëse e Prokurorisë Britanike, pyetur rreth çështjes së ekstradimeve për shtetasit shqiptarë, deklaroi se "edhe në ato raste kur ata kanë kërkuar azil me identitete të rreme dhe kanë mundur të përfitojnë leje qëndrimi në Angli, do të jenë subjekt identifikimi përmes fotove dhe shenjave të gishtave, duke u ekstraduar për llogari të drejtësisë shqiptare". 

Duket se pas vizitës në Londër, fundvitin e shkuar nga kryeprokurori Theodhori Sollaku, viti 2007 nuk do të jetë aspak i mbarë për shqiptarët e kërkuar, të cilët që prej shumë vitesh e kanë bërë gjumin e qetë, duke u fshehur në shtetin ishullor. Që në ditët e para të muajit janar, skuadra e ekstradimeve ka arrestuar në Londër Afrim Sinanin, dënuar me 20 vjet burg për vrasje, si dhe Edmond Kallmin, i kërkuar për vrasjen e Adriana Besit. Në zyrat qendrore të Scotland Yard ndodhet një njësi e veçantë që merret me ekstradimet. Pasi marrin nga Interpol-Tirana apo Prokuroria e Përgjithshme "skedat e kuqe" për shqiptarët "wanted" fillimisht bëhet krahasimi i shenjave të gishtave në kompjuterin e përgjithshëm kombëtar të policisë me ato të ardhura nga Interpoli.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Qeveria britanike sulm mashtrusve të ndihmave sociale. Në shënjestër shqiptarët

Angli.Ndihmat sociale, hetim familjeve shqiptare

Kontrolli britanik i gjen shqiptarit 60 mijë paund në bankë. Punonte në të zezë.

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Qeveria britanike, përmes organizmit të kontrollit "Liberta" ka filluar hetimin e disa familjeve shqiptare në Angli, të cilat merrnin ndihma sociale në para dhe punojnë ilegalisht.
Gazeta "Shqip" ka mësuar se si përmes kontrollit "Liberta" i zbuloi në bankë 60 mijë sterlina, ndërkohë që për çdo muaj, ai bashkëshortja dhe fëmijët merrnin 1800 paund ndihma sociale. Përfshirë këtu edhe të paguarit e qirasë e banesës. Kryefamiljari i kësaj familjeje, emri i të cilit nuk bëhet publik për arsye hetimi, gjatë një ore intervistë me oficerët e "Liberta"-së nuk ka dhënë asnjë përgjigje se si i kishte fituar 60 mijë sterlinat e depozituara në bankë. Ai supozohej të paraqitej në një intervistë të dytë me avokatin e tij, por nuk e ka bërë një gjë të tillë. Tani çështja i ka kaluar për hetim policisë. Megjithëse që të gjitha familjet shqiptare përfituan leje qëndrimi të përhershme në Angli nga amnistia e vitit 2003, shumica prej tyre vazhdojnë të "zhvatin" sistemin e shërbimeve sociale. Autoritetet britanike shpresonin se me legalizimin e tyre dhe më pas fitimin e nënshtetësisë britanike, familjet e emigrantëve shqiptarë do ti përvisheshin punës, por në fakt, nuk ndodhi kështu. Shumica e pjesëtarëve të këtyre familjeve punojnë ilegalisht dhe në krahun tjetër vazhdojnë të marrin me mijëra paund ndihma sociale në vit. Sipas Ministrisë së Brendshme Home Office, në Britani jetojnë 50 mijë familje shqipfolëse.

Mekanizmi

Shteti britanik, për të gjithë të papunët beqarë nëpërmjet shërbimeve sociale dhe qendrave të punës që njihen si "Job Centre" paguan 45 paund në javë ndihmë sociale për të papunët. Ndërsa për familjet u paguhen 64 paund në javë. Krahas prindërve të papunë paguhen edhe fëmijët. Për të përfituar këto ndihma, disa nga familjarët shqiptarë punojnë në të zezë në ndërtim ose duke përdorur dokumente false. Në shumë raste nëse ata flasin italisht përdorin dokumente italiane apo greke meqenëse i zotërojnë këto gjuhë. Mashtrimi shërbimeve sociale është një problem i kahershëm në këto familje dhe e ka detyruar qeverinë britanikë të ngrijë një agjenci të veçantë hetimi e quajtur "Liberta". Për çdo vit, mashtrimi përmes shërbimeve sociale i kushton shtetit britanik 10 miliardë paund.

Lindja e fëmijëve

Për të marrë sa më shumë para nga ndihmat sociale, vihet re një tendencë e lindjes së disa fëmijëve radhazi nga çifte shqiptarësh në Angli. Burime nga komuniteti shqiptar në lindje të Londrës pohojnë për gazetën "Shqip" se ka nga ato çifte që kanë lindur në Angli tre ose katër fëmijë vetëm e vetëm për të marrë ndihma sociale. "Në vitin 1998 kur erdhën në Angli shumë prej tyre nuk kishin fëmijë, ndërsa tani i gjen me nga 3 ose katër fëmijë", shprehet një shqiptar ish-punonjës social në lindje të Londrës. Për çdo fëmijë, në ato familje ku prindërit nuk punojnë, shteti britanik u paguan atyre 15 paund në javë deri në moshën 16 vjeç. 

Shqiptarët kundra shqiptarëve

Një situatë e tillë ka irrituar të gjithë beqarët shqiptar shumica të pa legalizuar por që vazhdojnë të punojnë dhe paguajnë taksa shtetit britanik.
Mirë ti bëhet këtij shteti shprehet Suela nga Lezha e cila punon psikolloge në zonën Barking në Lindje të Londrës. Ajo ka tetë vite në Angli. Ka studjuar në një nga universitet londineze por ende nuk është e stabilizuar me dokumentat.
 E ndërsa ne punojmë, paguajmë taksa kur vjen puna jemi pa letra. Po bej dy punë, për të mbijetuar dhe për çdo muaj më mbahen 300 paund taksa. Me taksat e mia paguhen pikërisht këta njerëz që tërë ditën i shikon këmbë përmbi këmbë në kafenetë e qëndrës tregtare në Barking. Është e dhimbshme ske çi bën. I paftë hajrin atyre qeveria e Blerit pasi i legalizoi, i bëri shtetas britanik dhe kanë me vite që vazhdojnë të punojnë ruajnë para dhe në krahun tjetër marrin ndihma sociale.
Ndërsa Hektori nga Burreli punon në një hotel si recepsionist. Ai është 26 vjeç dhe është njëri prej atyre që përbejnë ushtrinë e emigrantëve ilegal në Angli. Sikuse psikollogja nga Lezha edhe ai ka urrejtje për ato familje që abuzojnë me sistemin. Këtë ai e ilustron me një shëmbull konkret.
Mu kishte prishur portollamba e dritës në apartamentin ku banoj. Pronari banesës më dërgon një elektriçist.Ai qëlloi të ishte shqiptarë. Quhej Agron ishte nga Shkodra. Kishte disa vite në Londër, i martuar me tre fëmijë. Kur e pyata si shkonte puna më tha: Qe tuj punu nga pak në të zezë se jena me ndihma. Më tej më tregoi se si nga puna në të zezë dhe marrja e ndihmave, kishte arritur të blente një apartament 50 mijë euro në Shkodër.Nuk e desha veten, skisha çti thoja. Kam shtatë vite në Angli, kurrë nuk kam marrë ndihma, punoj përditë dhe paguaj taksa. E gjitha kjo është tmerruse. përfundon ai rrëfimin e tij.

----------


## Homza

A eshte e vertete qe ka shoqata nga shteti anglez qe po bejne kete kontroll ne familje shqiptare,dmth qe targeti i tyre jan fiks familje shqiptare? dhe nga te ka ardh ky informacion?



Edhe me vjen habi per kto shprehjet e Shqiptareve qe thojne une kam 8 vite pa ndihma dhe qe punoj, u ngelt ne fyt Shqiiptareve qe marrin ata pak ndihma dhe qe me mund e djerse majn jo nje familje me nga 3 apo 4 femije ktu por edhe familje me nga 10-20 veta ne ShqiperiMeto, kete pjesen e kti artikulli ke bo gabim qe e ke vu ne ket faqe.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> A eshte e vertete qe ka shoqata nga shteti anglez qe po bejne kete kontroll ne familje shqiptare,dmth qe targeti i tyre jan fiks familje shqiptare? dhe nga te ka ardh ky informacion?
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe me vjen habi per kto shprehjet e Shqiptareve qe thojne une kam 8 vite pa ndihma dhe qe punoj, u ngelt ne fyt Shqiiptareve qe marrin ata pak ndihma dhe qe me mund e djerse majn jo nje familje me nga 3 apo 4 femije ktu por edhe familje me nga 10-20 veta ne ShqiperiMeto, kete pjesen e kti artikulli ke bo gabim qe e ke vu ne ket faqe.


Homza
Ti e ke vene re qe ne artikujt e mi nuk ka komente. Eshte mendimi i te intervistuarve ne lidhje ne kete teme. Jam i sigurte se edhe nese do te kisha pyetur disa te tjere pergjigjet do te ishin te njejta.

Besoj se ti e ke gabim kur thua se duke marre ndihma ata mbajne 10-20 familje ne Shqiperi. Jo o mik jo, i lene neper dyqanet e basteve tek rruleta.
Edhe sikur te jete keshtu sic thua ti, kjo do te thote qe ti perkrah nje vperim te jashteligjshem te tyre permes mashtrimit. Uroj mos ti perkases kesaj kategorije qe punojne tere diten ne lavazhe dhe njehere ne dy jave hedhin firmen ke sociali.

Nuk kemi te bejme me nje shoqate sic thua ti por nje organizem kontrolli shteteror qe po heton mashtrimet permes marrjes se ndihmave sociale. Askushi nuk thote qe target jane familjet shqiptare. Lajmi eshte i konfirmuar, madje jane ne hetim disa raste te tjera.

Te lutem kur ben koment bazohu ne faktet e shkrimit, dhe jo ne brockulla sic ta ka qejfi ti interpretosh.

Meti

----------


## Homza

> Qeveria britanike sulm mashtrusve të ndihmave sociale. Në shënjestër shqiptarët
> 
> Angli.Ndihmat sociale, hetim familjeve shqiptare
> 
> 
> 
> Qeveria britanike, përmes organizmit të kontrollit "Liberta" ka filluar hetimin e disa familjeve shqiptare në Angli, të cilat merrnin ndihma sociale në para dhe punojnë ilegalisht.
> 
> .



Sinqersiht Meto ti ngelesh qe ngelesh sikur puna e ca jetimeve lypsa qe nuk din kush se si me ja u dhon doren as edhe si me ja u mshu shkelem. Vetem gazetar nuk ke per tu bo kurren e kurres.....

Ja ca thot shkrimi siper "Hetim familjeve Shqiptare, Shaiptaret nen Shenjester"  Tashi spo kuptoj posht thua qe nuk jan shqiptaret agret, kurse titulli thot ne Shenjester Shqiptaret, apo nuk e kupto se ca do me thon target?


Normal qe me intereson kjo gje, sepse njof shqiptare qe permes ndihmave kan punu edhe ne te zeze ngapak, dhe me 10tra familjare ne Shqipri a u kan pa hajrin ne maksimum.  Edhe ti ma qua kete mjet i jashtligjshem per me i dhon familjes buk????kta Shqiptar dhe shumica e shqiptareve ne Angli jetojne dhe punojne jo vetem per vete por kan shum frym qe ju duhet ti mbajne me buk ne Shqiperi.....


Rrofshin ata Shqiptare qe vleresojne dhe nuk harrone njerezit e tyre, turp per ata qe kan zili apo vejne ne pah ca te meta tonat qe bohen prej zori.

----------


## bebushja

lol ca jan keto mer amoni  ,ku ka plas ky lek keshu??
se ter shqiptaret njesoj  paguaj taksa si tera racat e tjera ketu ne uk
po ky eshte melfi i atyre personave qe skan nje dekument dhe pse kan nje koh te gjate ketu. ,,, pike e zez tani po ndalojn dhe ciftet te mos lindin me femij(lol) po duan e lindin mer ckeni ju ,se vet i ushqejn se nuk i mban ai£15 qe u keput shteti britanik qe u jep,,,,,, ne shqitaret jemi shum asetqar,ziliqare per njeri tjetrin,,,, 
keshtu jan dhe keta persona qe denancojn familjet shqitare qe kan femije

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> Sinqersiht Meto ti ngelesh qe ngelesh sikur puna e ca jetimeve lypsa qe nuk din kush se si me ja u dhon doren as edhe si me ja u mshu shkelem. Vetem gazetar nuk ke per tu bo kurren e kurres.....
> 
> Ja ca thot shkrimi siper "Hetim familjeve Shqiptare, Shaiptaret nen Shenjester"  Tashi spo kuptoj posht thua qe nuk jan shqiptaret agret, kurse titulli thot ne Shenjester Shqiptaret, apo nuk e kupto se ca do me thon target?
> 
> 
> Normal qe me intereson kjo gje, sepse njof shqiptare qe permes ndihmave kan punu edhe ne te zeze ngapak, dhe me 10tra familjare ne Shqipri a u kan pa hajrin ne maksimum.  Edhe ti ma qua kete mjet i jashtligjshem per me i dhon familjes buk????Kjo osht hera e pare qe ndegjoj nje gje te tille nga nj Shqiptar, aq me teper nje Shqiptari si puna jote qe ti jeto me rren jith kohes, dhe rrena to to up everything eshte prejardhja jote, m eletra jeni i regjistrum Kosovare apo jo? Kur ne te gjith e dime se ti je prej Shijaku,,,,,une nuk te vej faj or lum shoki asnje nuk e ben prej qefi se kemi pas halle gjith, por ty kurrsesi nuk te lejohet qe te kesh nje pargjykim ndaj ktyre Shqiptareve qe marrin ndihma dhe punojne ne te zeze,,,,kta Shqiptar dhe shumica e shqiptareve ne Angli jetojne dhe punojne jo vetem per vete por kan shum frym qe ju duhet ti mbajne me buk ne Shqiperi.....
> 
> 
> Rrofshin ata Shqiptare qe vleresojne dhe nuk harrone njerezit e tyre, turp per ata qe kan zili apo vejne ne pah ca te meta tonat qe bohen prej zori.


I paskam rene pikes. Qeke njeri prej tyre Homza, qe merr ndihma. Nuk me habit fakti qe nje parazit merr ne mbrojtje disa parazite te tjere.
Prandaj nuk ben hejer komuniteti yne pasi brenda tij ka te tille persona, qe shtiren si patriote nga krahu tjeter jetojne me mashtrime.
Ti nuk pranon qe kjo lloj zhvatje eshte e jashteligjeshme, por me tregon pasojat aq e kaq familje jane bo te lumtura ne shqiperi.
Me te drejte e kam ngrit si problem pasi edhe une sikurse shume shqiptare jam taksa pagues ne kete shtet dhe nuk do te lejoj te tille parazit te bejne para duke zhvatur taksat e mijera njerezve te ndershem.
Homza eduki im, vizoni per punen qe bej jane me mijera milje atij tuajin teresisht fshatarak, tipit nje tropojani te trashe, pasi shumica jane te zgjuar dhe fisnike.
Sa per dijeni une kurre nuk kam kerkuar azil ne Angli, kam ardhur si student dhe vazhdoj te jem me vize pune, jo si puna jote azilant i perjetshem.
Duket se ja ke marre doren me formulen, genje gjenje se dicka do te mbetet.
Tipike alla DR. Berisha.

----------


## Dorontina

> lol ca jan keto mer amoni  ,ku ka plas ky lek keshu??
> se ter shqiptaret njesoj  paguaj taksa si tera racat e tjera ketu ne uk
> po ky eshte melfi i atyre personave qe skan nje dekument dhe pse kan nje koh te gjate ketu. ,,, pike e zez tani po ndalojn dhe ciftet te mos lindin me femij(lol) po duan e lindin mer ckeni ju ,se vet i ushqejn se nuk i mban ai£15 qe u keput shteti britanik qe u jep,,,,,, ne shqitaret jemi shum asetqar,ziliqare per njeri tjetrin,,,, 
> keshtu jan dhe keta persona qe denancojn familjet shqitare qe kan femije


*Pajtohem me ty bebushe dhe me Homzen*

gyrbeti na mori jeten na shkeputi nga rrenjet nga kultura , njerzit e shkolluar i shendroi ne puntorê ....
mos kqyrni qka bajn tjeret po punoni si keni menden ....pse kjo zili une me mir ai keq ....pse rrini ju  si qiri ...a keni shku te baheni burra te mirê ne mergim ? punoni menqur, por gabim per deponimin e te hollave ne bank ....gabim ...i ka shku mundi kot, ne te zezen ske pension te garantuar ? .....

----------


## friendlyboy1

1800 pound nje familje ne muaj kot perskoti wow nga i pjell parat qeveria britanike. Mir ja bejn kur kan mundsi pse mos ti marrin nuk esht se po i vjedhin vet po ja japin.

----------


## BEHARI

> I paskam rene pikes. Qeke njeri prej tyre Homza, qe merr ndihma. Nuk me habit fakti qe nje parazit merr ne mbrojtje disa parazite te tjere.
> Prandaj nuk ben hejer komuniteti yne pasi brenda tij ka te tille persona, qe shtiren si patriote nga krahu tjeter jetojne me mashtrime.
> Ti nuk pranon qe kjo lloj zhvatje eshte e jashteligjeshme, por me tregon pasojat aq e kaq familje jane bo te lumtura ne shqiperi.
> Me te drejte e kam ngrit si problem pasi edhe une sikurse shume shqiptare jam taksa pagues ne kete shtet dhe nuk do te lejoj te tille parazit te bejne para duke zhvatur taksat e mijera njerezve te ndershem.
> Homza eduki im, vizoni per punen qe bej jane me mijera milje atij tuajin teresisht fshatarak, tipit nje tropojani te trashe, pasi shumica jane te zgjuar dhe fisnike.
> Sa per dijeni une kurre nuk kam kerkuar azil ne Angli, kam ardhur si student dhe vazhdoj te jem me vize pune, jo si puna jote azilant i perjetshem.
> Duket se ja ke marre doren me formulen, genje gjenje se dicka do te mbetet.
> Tipike alla DR. Berisha.


O muhamet!
vetem keta dy rreshtat e fundit te citimit tuaj ku ke permendur DR berishen mjaftojne per te vlersuar seriozitetin e tuaj si gazetar, apo dhe te problemit ne fjal qe ti ngrit!!
ne rrall te pare kush eshte i zoti mos i qofte i zi moti!
problemi kryesor eshte;mos tento te besh para neper mjet prostitucionit,droges ,trafikut njerzor,e disa pisdheqeve te tjera si keto,se ata qe marrin ndihma jane te kontrolluar nga shteti anglez dhe kjo behet per tu ardhur ne ndihme atyre familjeve,sepse te gjith jemi te vetedishem se nje familje prej 4/5/6/apo 7 vetash e kan shume te veshtir per te jetuar ne ket vend vetem me te ardhurat e nje krahu pune qe persupuzojme se merrka maxsimumi 300 paund ne jav,kete e din dhe shteti anglez me mire se ti dhe une!une per vehte i kam len ndihmat para dy vitesh dhe fillova te punoj me letra me nje rroge relativisht te mire por eshte shum e veshtire te perballohet jetesa me ket rroge nga qe kam 4 femi nga mosha 3 vjec deri ne 15 vjec,ate here si mund te kalohet pa ma thuaj mua ti??
une do thoja qe kush merr ndihma hallall ju qofte dhe bile te punojn kur kan mundesi,por jam kundra atyre qe merren me pisdheqe me lojra me drog ,me hajni etj etj,qeveria angleze e din mir ket problem dhe besoj se po ta lexonin ket problemin tend qe ti ngrit ne forum mund te shikonin me nje sy teper kritik,meqense nje shqiptar shkruan kundra shqiptarve!

----------


## mario_kingu

ka vend edhe per mua aty re te vi te bej  dekumentat  te mar lek ;P
se qylit si them jo un 

just joking 

punoni  se qyli nje vit eshte pastaj ngele me gisht ne goj 
jo vetem per ate po dodeshironi te veni pushime ca do beni 

un per vete kur jetoja ne greqi shtetin grek e vdiqa tre vjet  resht  i merja lek :P
edhe ketej  punoja me rog normale dmth vetem se nuk i deklaroja  :shkelje syri: 


per mua ishte kenqasi  kur ja mer shtetit se
se kuptoj ku eshte gabimi  ktu  ????

kurse per ty shijaksi nje gje kam thua je student edhe ben ate kete ate 
mos valle je edhe ti me ndihma sociale ?
edhe ktu ben si i mencur

pastaj edhe un e urej salen per ate pun 
por puna eshte ti po flisje per londren edhe ne fund permende emrin e sales /???
ti ja vlen per gazetar qenje dysh  ciao ciao

----------


## Dorontina

> 1800 pound  wow nga i pjell parat qeveria britanike. Mir ja bejn kur kan mundsi pse mos ti marrin nuk esht se po i vjedhin vet po ja japin.


ahhh sa pyetje e mirê , po pergjegja si asht ? politika asht nji gja qe te ep te qet te shet te destabilizon e ti i thu flm flm flm....

po qe shteti britanez ka aq para , pse nuk i ep qeveris tonê para e mbaj njerzit ne vend ?  :sarkastik:  ...po qellimi asht tjeter .....
nji gja po ju then se nji i huj kur te vjen ketu duhet ti shkrin tri gjenerata ne puntorê ......femijet dalin dore se *demokracia asht ben qka de dhush ne shpi por jo ne shoqri !*
*Jetoni mirê por te mshefur , mos tregoni pasurin , mos qelni deren gjithkujt,ndoni zingjir ne derê .....mesjeta ne milenarin e III.*

----------


## bebushja

o marjo po su bo deti kos ketu more burazer mos degjo cthon ca e ca  se ti aty ne usa je 100 me mire se ketu ,se te jetosh ne londer familjarisht ta mendosh mire 
se te ripet lekura nga taksat dhe shtrenjtesia qe eshte  qe ke ushqimet veshja e kudo,por  keta flasin si pasneser  u pasurokan familjet ketu  qe marka £15 paund ne jave per nje femij ,kur ketu vetem nje kuti qumshti per femije eshte £7 paund dhe nje pako bebelina £5  ,dhe po fitokan familjet ketu qe paskan femij pffffffff 
as per kripsa su dalin femijve ato lek ,po ketu flasin nga  inati sepse pikerishte keta njerez nuk kan britishin dhe gjithe melfin e nxjerin duke spiunuar familjet ,se kryesisht ne britani familjaret jan te paisur me british(pasaport)
po ai qe ka ber lek ketu ne londer jan rugaceria  qe jan singel ketu 
duke u mar me pislliqe si femra apo drog (nuk spinojn ndonje prototip te till keta po ven gjejn  sipunojn familjet qe kan 4 ose 5 femij ,pse nje prind ka punuar diku ne ndonje lavazh  per te ushqyer femijet me ndersheri)

----------

